# We felt that one



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Strongest earthquake we have had since we have been here. The entire house and the wall around it were really shaking. The telephone pole was rocking.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Magnitude 7.1 earthquake
37 km from Atlixco, Puebla, Mexico · 1:14 PM

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...2j0j69i60j0.6406j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

Felt in here also but very weak. I hope Isla Verde is doing OK.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mexico City was 7.1 also from what I just heard, haven't verified that yet though.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

I felt it here in Acapulco but it wasn't very strong here.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Powerful 7.1 earthquake strikes Mexico City, severely damaging buildings - LA Times



> *Powerful 7.1 earthquake strikes Mexico City, severely damaging buildings*
> 
> Associated Press September 19, 2017, 1205 PM, Reporting from Mexico City
> 
> ...


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

I second that...feeling it in Acapulco. Lasted for quite a long time. Hope all is well, Isla Verde.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It did indeed last longer than I liked.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Isla Verde is in Mexico City, isn't she? Who else? I just saw it on the news, and it sounded horrible! The pictures were quite upsetting.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DebInFL said:


> Isla Verde is in Mexico City, isn't she? Who else? I just saw it on the news, and it sounded horrible! The pictures were quite upsetting.


Isla lives near the Angel on Reforma in the middle of Mexico City. There is a web cam showing traffic moving with no obvious damage to buildings in that area. I hope she is okay.

Paseo de la Reforma - Ciudad de México

Edit: I take that back. There is at least one building in the picture that may be damaged. The resolution is not very good.


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

Hey Tundra Green, can you reach Isla via cel phone?


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Isla lives near the Angel on Reforma in the middle of Mexico City. There is a web cam showing traffic moving with no obvious damage to buildings in that area. I hope she is okay.
> 
> Paseo de la Reforma - Ciudad de México


I pray everyone is o.k. She's just the only one I was sure lives there. I know there are others here who do as well, and probably some in the hardest hit areas of the first quake. 

You know, part of my heart is still with Mexico, even though I have decided not to live there. I do think about you all when something like this happens. People here have been very kind to me.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Hope Isla is alright. Any aftershocks there Zorro?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lefthanded Gordie said:


> Hey Tundra Green, can you reach Isla via cel phone?


The call does not go through. I am not sure what that means. Maybe the phone company is swamped.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NCas said:


> Hope Isla is alright. Any aftershocks there Zorro?


Neither the USGS nor the Mexican SSN is reporting any aftershocks at all yet.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> The call does not go through. I am not sure what that means. Maybe the phone company is swamped.


Maybe the towers were damaged. I hope she gets in touch when she can. Until then, I'll just have to pray.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

No aftershocks here.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

I just read that over 60 people are dead in this Mexico City quake. I hope we can hear that Isla Verde is o.k. soon. This is so stressful.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I just heard from Isla Verde. She is fine but feeling disoriented. She lost power and internet and it was only restored an hour ago. On her behalf, thanks to everyone for their concern.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*CDMX Quake*

Any news from Isla Verde? Praying you are safe........


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear Isla is safe. Hoping Horseshoe and his wife are also safe. Our family in Tepoztlán are safe, except still waiting to hear from one sister-in-law and niece. Trusting they just don't have connectivity yet. No reports of deaths in Tepoz, but several older churches are severely damaged. Nearby Yautepec and Tlayacapan apparently were very hard hit. My stepson, daughter-in-law and grandchildren are in Puebla. They got shook up, but are OK. 

Our neighbour said our house looks fine, but we won't know for sure until we inspect it more closely if there was any damage. Our friends' house has a major crack running through it now, and it's a fairly new house. Houses can be fixed, my heart goes out to those who have lost loved ones, or are injured or still missing.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Any news from Isla Verde? Praying you are safe........


I didn't know you were a religious man, chico. Only kidding and thanks for your concern. 

The quake hit the city really hard. My building was shaking so much that this time I didn't do my usual run down three flights of stairs to the street and safety. I don't think I would have made it to the apartment door, and my place is tiny! Anyway, I'm fine, my building seems to have suffered no damage, though several of my prized "chácharas" fell off the walls and shelves and a few of them will need to be mended, but that's nothing. 

Around the city about 50 people have died including a number of children trapped in their school: Hay 20 niños fallecidos y 30 desaparecidos en derrumbe de escuela Rébsamen: Peña Nieto

And quite a few historic structures in the Centro Histórico and elsewhere have been damaged, including the Cathedral: Sismo deja daños en Catedral Metropolitana y en iglesias de la Ciudad

I was out of touch after the quake struck because there was no power or internet access in my neighborhood for about 7 hours. It was frustrating, but there was nothing to be done about it. So I took a walk, stopped to buy a delicious strawberry "paleta", and then wandered over to the park to finish eating my sweet treat and relax. It was a beautiful afternoon, and there were lots of children there enjoying the sunny day with their mothers. I made friends with a charming little girl who shared her chocolate candies with me. Then I went home and took a long nap, luckily one undisturbed by afterschocks, though I expect they will be putting in an appearance in the days to come.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I didn't know you were a religious man, chico. Only kidding and thanks for your concern.
> 
> The quake hit the city really hard. My building was shaking so much that this time I didn't do my usual run down three flights of stairs to the street and safety. I don't think I would have made it to the apartment door, and my place is tiny! Anyway, I'm fine, my building seems to have suffered no damage, though several of my prized "chácharas" fell off the walls and shelves and a few of them will need to be mended, but that's nothing.
> 
> ...


So happy you are o.k., and other members are too. I just read in this morning's news that a school had collapsed, killing 20 children and two adults, and they fear the other 30 children and eight adults are dead as well. I grieve for the parents of those children, some of them probably expat kids. 

We just went through Hurricane Irma. A tree fell on my apartment building and poked a hole through my neighbor's roof, and a small tornado spun off and took down several more trees, crushing a few cars, but no one was hurt, thank God. 

I think Mother Earth is mad at us. I've always said that when she had had enough, she would flick us off like fleas. I believe the flicking has begun, and evidently, very indiscriminately. Can't blame her, the way humans have treated her all these years.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

This is terrible, facebook has pictures of children missing in Mexico City. More as time goes by.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

DebInFL said:


> I think Mother Earth is mad at us. I've always said that when she had had enough, she would flick us off like fleas. I believe the flicking has begun, and evidently, very indiscriminately. Can't blame her, the way humans have treated her all these years.


Most of the planet is unaffected by it all. If you think about the recent hurricanes, these earthquakes, the impacts are not cataclysmic. 

Mexico City has 9 million people, metropolitan area over 20 million - and in the end the death toll with be in the single digit thousands at worst if experts are to be believed. Very very sad, but tiny compared to what it could have been. 

Also, not much property damage relative to what "direct hits" would have caused (both USA and Mexico). 

Two months from now, in Florida, vast majority will look back and recall this as having been without power for a week, and we had to spend a couple thousand fixing this and that.

Apologies if this strikes some as being too soon, for perspective.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We are here in CDMX visiting the in laws in Magdalena Contreras in the south of the city and we had a good scare yesterday. We were on the second floor of a duplex and had to run down a flight of cement stairs that way shaking all over the place. We then went a couple of houses away to an open soccer field to be clear of any debris. Fortunately, in this area no buildings collapsed, so no one was hurt. It was just a matter of broken glass and things that fell off of shelves.


----------



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

Glad all is well Isla Verde. His angels are watching over you.


----------



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

*Thank God All Is Well With You*

:amen::amen::angel:


Isla Verde said:


> I didn't know you were a religious man, chico. Only kidding and thanks for your concern.
> 
> The quake hit the city really hard. My building was shaking so much that this time I didn't do my usual run down three flights of stairs to the street and safety. I don't think I would have made it to the apartment door, and my place is tiny! Anyway, I'm fine, my building seems to have suffered no damage, though several of my prized "chácharas" fell off the walls and shelves and a few of them will need to be mended, but that's nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chuy1951 said:


> Glad all is well Isla Verde. His angels are watching over you.


Thanks, Chuy, what a nice thought!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Are you OK Horseshoe?*

Still no word from Horseshoe in Morelos. It looks like he hasn't been on the forum yesterday or today. I hope he, his wife, and the peso-eating kittens are all OK.


----------



## AnthonyPScholtz (Nov 23, 2016)

Living In Puebla City, we felt it real bad here.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

AnthonyPScholtz said:


> Living In Puebla City, we felt it real bad here.


Welcome to the forum, Anthony! I hope Puebla did not sustain too much damage, and that nobody was injured.

.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

We were just in CDMX Sunday as my wife's niece had a baby. I had no idea Mexico City has such an extensive subway system. We took the "underground" as my wife calls it and it does really scoot. I can't imagine having been on one of these when the earthquake hit.


----------



## AnthonyPScholtz (Nov 23, 2016)

No, we did get some severe damage this side with some lives lost too. The Centro area was worst hit with the old buildings.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Glad Ivey's Safe... everybody else?*

Geez! I've been watching the news & on the phone with relatives & friends in Texas, Florida and Veracruz... also Oaxaca; now this occurrence in CDMX & Puebla. I immediately thought of Ivey when news of the earthquake broke - so glad she is okay & relatively unaffected. I pray anybody else who has family or friends elsewhere in the Caribbean have been able to get through to them and / or that they are okay & safe.

Although I've heard that Puebla was shaken but mostly undamaged, I haven't heard any information about other areas located closer to Jojutla than CDMX... has anyone heard news of Taxco, Cuernavaca, Toluca or even Tlaxcala? Looking at a map they look like they would be close enough to be shaken up, too. This is where you want to believe that "no news is good news" for these other areas.

Prayers for all of you (and everyone else) whose lives have been affected & interrupted. Take care and "que los ángeles los atienden en sus horas de necesidad". :angel:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Yesterday I had a quiet taco lunch with a couple of friends and then walked around my neighborhood and the nearby Zona Rosa and took pictures of the earthquake damage. It was much worse in other parts of the city, but these photos give an idea of what the CDMX has been going through since Tuesday.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Here are two more photos I took yesterday: the second one is a sign from a local business serving as a _centro de acopio_ requesting contributions to help those affected by the quake.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Another little wiggle this morning, a 6.2 near Oaxaca?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Zorro2017 said:


> Another little wiggle this morning, a 6.2 near Oaxaca?


It's not fun to wake up to the earthquake sirens. Returning to Queretaro tomorrow.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I didn't feel anything in Colonia Cuauhtémoc (near the US Embassy), but there was a 6.1 "sismo" this morning centered in Unión Hidalgo in Oaxaca: Tiembla otra vez en la ciudad de México


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I didn't feel anything in Colonia Cuauhtémoc (near the US Embassy), but there was a 6.1 "sismo" this morning centered in Unión Hidalgo in Oaxaca: Tiembla otra vez en la ciudad de México


We didn't feel it either in Magdalena Contreras (that's in the far southwest corner of CDMX) but the sirens woke us up with "un asusto" and we got outside in a hurry.


----------



## AnthonyPScholtz (Nov 23, 2016)

Yip we also felt it in Puebla


----------

